# Local Apex Supplier



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Do any of the GTA stores stock Apex? I'd rather support local first before ordering online.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Coral Reef Shop has had Apex units on its shelves although you may have to order in now. Check with them.
I got mine from Big Show Frags, but i think they brought everything in for me. Only took a week.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Fragbox can get them for you as well.


----------



## eQuatics (Jan 7, 2016)

Canada coral can also order it for you


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

